# Game Thread : DET @ ORL : Nov. 1st & Feb. 22nd...



## Lope31

*GT : DET @ ORL : Nov. 1st & Feb. 22nd & April 6th...*

UNLEASH THE FURY BOYS

The Magic will want revenge from the playoffs and I think we should just shove it down their throats. 

PG: Billups >>> Lue or Gaines or whomever
SG: Hamilton << McGrady
SF: Prince >>> Britton Johnson
PF: Wallace >> Drew Gooden
C: Okur = Howard
B: Detroit >> Orlando

*We win by 8 >'s*


Link to game 3 thread...


----------



## DetBNyce

*Re: GT : DET @ ORL : Nov/1st*



> Originally posted by <b>KABI</b>!
> UNLEASH THE FURY BOYS
> 
> The Magic will want revenge from the playoffs and I think we should just shove it down their throats.
> 
> PG: Billups >>> Lue or Gaines or whomever
> SG: Hamilton << McGrady
> SF: Prince >>> Britton Johnson
> PF: Wallace >> Drew Gooden
> C: Okur = Howard
> B: Detroit >> Orlando
> 
> *We win by 8 >'s*


Yep, Orlando should be out for revenge, but the funny thing is the play by play guys (Kelser and what's his face) brought up during the Miami how Orlando will be out for revenge and how it's a big deal in Orlando, but I forgot that we even beat them last year. I guess because I really expected us to win anyway. I could care less if their out for revenge or whatever, I could care less if 
T-Mac scores 50 points as long as we win. Billups should have a field day especially if Lue is guarding him most of the night. It'll also be interesting to see who guards Billups.


----------



## the wall

I'm really pumped for this one...I have a feeling we're gonna blow them out. I just hope Drew Gooden doesn't do well, I can't stand him. He's in my 5 least favorite players list along with J. O'Neal, Antoine Walker, Artest, and Reggie Miller. Ha, basically, I just don't like the Pacers.


----------



## PistonFAN81

I hope that no one is that excited about this game. the game is just gonna be Billups lays it in, Billups for 3, billups passes it back to billups SCORE!! Billups will have 40....


----------



## DetBNyce

> Originally posted by <b>PistonFAN81</b>!
> I hope that no one is that excited about this game. the game is just gonna be Billups lays it in, Billups for 3, billups passes it back to billups SCORE!! Billups will have 40....


I hope so...:yes:


----------



## PyroManiac

I hope that at the end of the 3rd quarter we're leading by 30 so that Darko can play the whole 3rd quarter.

I want extended time for Darko!


----------



## Captain Obvious

Don't you guys remember the playoffs? They almost beat you and the Magic have got better, so how do you expect to blow them out? I'm expecting the Magic to win. They definitely won't be blown out. Instead of asking who's going to guard Billups, ask who will guard T-Mac?

Orl: 95
Det: 89


----------



## MLKG

The Magic won three games games in that series, but they were never close to beating Detroit.

Detroit became the first team in NBA history last year to win 4 games in a playoff series by more than 10 points. Despite


----------



## froggyvk

I think Chauncey and Tayshaun will have a huge game. Also Orlando can't guard Memo off the bench so he'll win player of the game honors with 18 points and 6 rebounds.


----------



## The MAgiC

> Originally posted by <b>the wall</b>!
> I'm really pumped for this one...I have a feeling we're gonna blow them out. I just hope Drew Gooden doesn't do well, I can't stand him. He's in my 5 least favorite players list along with J. O'Neal, Antoine Walker, Artest, and Reggie Miller. Ha, basically, I just don't like the Pacers.


Gee, I wonder why? Oh wait, I know. It's because he almost embarrased your so-called-star in his rookie performance. :laugh: He's probably licking his chops at this opportunity and I wouldn't be surprised at all if he helps the Magic blow the Pistons out of the water, especially Wallace.



> Originally posted by <b>Mike luvs KG</b>!
> The Magic won three games games in that series, but they were never close to beating Detroit.


So they won 3 games but "never came close" to beating the Pistons in a 7 game series. Get a math tutor quickly, before you become the laughing stock of everywhere you go, including this website. The Pistons didn't simply win that series, they barely survived it. 

And you guys can blabber on all night about some random player going for 40 on us... I'd love to see that happen. Really. Because if the game just happens to get played in the Twilight Zone and one of your players goes for 40, then it must not be very hard for T-Mac to go for 100 under the same circumstances that allowed any of your players to score that much. :laugh: Look out Wilt! :laugh:


----------



## jvanbusk

55-44 at the half. Don't listen to the Magic fans. There are some smart ones on these boards, few and far between actually. But, last year during the first round playoff series these guys really showed their ignorance.

What I really wanted to say though, is this half really opened up my eyes. The way we were running the fast break has me curious if we could have been doing this all along for the past 2 years. We got a lot of easy buckets in the first half, and we have pretty much the same talent as last year. If we do what we did in the first half of this one all season (as far as running the break and getting easy buckets) look out. A threepeat could be in order.


----------



## DetBNyce

> Originally posted by <b>jvanbusk</b>!
> 55-44 at the half. Don't listen to the Magic fans. There are some smart ones on these boards, few and far between actually. But, last year during the first round playoff series these guys really showed their ignorance.
> 
> What I really wanted to say though, is this half really opened up my eyes. The way we were running the fast break has me curious if we could have been doing this all along for the past 2 years. We got a lot of easy buckets in the first half, and we have pretty much the same talent as last year. If we do what we did in the first half of this one all season (as far as running the break and getting easy buckets) look out. A threepeat could be in order.


I feel the same way, I mentioned this earlier in the pre-season. The part that suprises me most is how comfortable we look doing it, touch passes and the sort. The offense just looks so much better so far this year, I mean 55 points at half and it's not like we have hit eight 3-pointers or something, they're playing great. Elden looks great. Chucky is precise. And the offense is on point.


----------



## MLKG

> Originally posted by <b>The MAgiC</b>!
> And you guys can blabber on all night about some random player going for 40 on us... I'd love to see that happen. Really. Because if the game just happens to get played in the Twilight Zone and one of your players goes for 40, then it must not be very hard for T-Mac to go for 100 under the same circumstances that allowed any of your players to score that much. :laugh: Look out Wilt! :laugh:


Umm.... Chauncey went for 40 on you in the playoffs last year.... twice.

The last 3 games of that playoff series were blowouts. Detroit played bad to start off, but once they got their game going there was no question who the better team was.


----------



## jvanbusk

LOL.

Now they come out in the third quarter and can't buy a bucket.


----------



## jvanbusk

20% Field Goal Percentage in the third.

12 points.


----------



## jvanbusk

96-85 win. Nice job tonight, shrugging off a terrible 3rd quarter shooting. McGrady looked like a gutless punk tonight. He comes out and scores 18 in the third, and then doesn't even look to shoot in the 4th. 

Sweep of Florida.


----------



## DetBNyce

> Originally posted by <b>jvanbusk</b>!
> 96-85 win. Nice job tonight, shrugging off a terrible 3rd quarter shooting. McGrady looked like a gutless punk tonight. He comes out and scores 18 in the third, and then doesn't even look to shoot in the 4th.
> 
> Sweep of Florida.


I was goona say the same thing, not the punk part, but generally the same message. It's the same story over and over, weather the barrage McGrady brings, (18 point quarters), stick to what we do, let him fizzle out, let his teammates do nothing, and then proceed to win the game.  Whoever that Magic fan is that came in here -- enjoy the 31 points McGrady put up, then realize your team lost.

P.S. I am so glad Joe D. didn't listen to me and sign J. Howard, but instead signed Elden Campbell...:greatjob:


----------



## jvanbusk

> Originally posted by <b>DetBNyce</b>!
> 
> 
> I was goona say the same thing, not the punk part, but generally the same message. It's the same story over and over, weather the barrage McGrady brings, (18 point quarters), stick to what we do, let him fizzle out, let his teammates do nothing, and then proceed to win the game.  Whoever that Magic fan is that came in here -- enjoy the 31 points McGrady put up, then realize your team lost.
> 
> P.S. I am so glad Joe D. didn't listen to me and sign J. Howard, but instead signed Elden Campbell...:greatjob:


He hardly shot the ball at all in the 4th quarter, and when he did get the ball he seemed to be looking to pass. If he's supposedly one of the top 5 players in the game, shouldn't he be looking to score points? I didn't see it, therefore he looked 'gutless'.


----------



## The MAgiC

> Originally posted by <b>jvanbusk</b>!
> 96-85 win. Nice job tonight, shrugging off a terrible 3rd quarter shooting. McGrady looked like a gutless punk tonight. He comes out and scores 18 in the third, and then doesn't even look to shoot in the 4th.
> 
> Sweep of Florida.


A gutless punk? So he's a gutless punk just because he didn't shoot the ball in the 4th because 3 Pistons were constantly right in his face after he made them s*** themselves in the 3rd? So instead of taking an impossible shot he dishes it to his teammates. Yeah, real gutless. He should be ashamed of himself for not just flying over them like Superman.  Get a clue.


----------



## jvanbusk

> Originally posted by <b>The MAgiC</b>!
> 
> 
> A gutless punk? So he's a gutless punk just because he didn't shoot the ball in the 4th because 3 Pistons were constantly right in his face after he made them s*** themselves in the 3rd? So instead of taking an impossible shot he dishes it to his teammates. Yeah, real gutless. He should be ashamed of himself for not just flying over them like Superman.  Get a clue.


Didn't even look like he was trying. There were plenty of opportunities where he could of looked for a shot, but he didn't.


----------



## Brian.

Didn't get too see much of the game because I was at work. From what I did see Chucky Atkins played real well and I am loving the acquistion of Elden Campbell.


----------



## The MAgiC

The entire Pistons defense was on him like white on rice after he went crazy on them. He didn't have any opportunities to get a good shot. I don't expect you to realize that though because you're an *Edited* . Arguing against facts is useless, seeing as I'm watching the tape of the game right now. I suggest you do the same next time. 

Lets keep this civilized guys

Brian


----------



## jvanbusk

> Originally posted by <b>The MAgiC</b>!
> The entire Pistons defense was on him like white on rice after he went crazy on them. He didn't have any opportunities to get a good shot. I don't expect you to realize that though because you're an *Edited* . Arguing against facts is useless, seeing as I'm watching the tape of the game right now. I suggest you do the same next time.


I can talk about players all I want, and how I think they performed. What I know I can't do is call other people names and that's what you are doing.

Keep watching the tape, and take an objective (not bias) view of it. And you will see what I am talking about.


----------



## jvanbusk

> Lets keep this civilized guys
> 
> Brian


No problem, Brian. But, I'm going to stick by my opinion that I think that McGrady played like a gutless punk tonight in the 4th quarter.


----------



## PyroManiac

It amazes me how biased some sports teams are.

When the Nets beat us, I congradulated them and moved on. This guy pathetically defends his losing team and McGrady who did absolutely nothing in the 4th quarter.

If he is a superstar he should be able to beat double and triple coverage.


----------



## BallBiologist

> Originally posted by <b>jvanbusk</b>!
> 55-44 at the half. Don't listen to the Magic fans. There are some smart ones on these boards, few and far between actually. But, last year during the first round playoff series these guys really showed their ignorance.
> 
> What I really wanted to say though, is this half really opened up my eyes. The way we were running the fast break has me curious if we could have been doing this all along for the past 2 years. We got a lot of easy buckets in the first half, and we have pretty much the same talent as last year. If we do what we did in the first half of this one all season (as far as running the break and getting easy buckets) look out. A threepeat could be in order.


True but I don't think the players are doing a bad job.. Its Doc Rivers.. I am not alone on this matter... After the game on the radio people call in and EVERY SINGLE PERSON mentions how bad doc's coaching is and how he makes excuses for everything.. Like in playoffs last year, one game magic lost , gordon giricek took the last 8 shots of the game and missed every single one (magic were only down like 10 with 8 minutes to go before gg's first shot of 8)...

another time is when i think kemp or hunter, i don't remember was doing a good job gaurding ben wallace from getting easy baskets and then doc takes the person out and puts in garrity with a sprained groin...what is that??

I don't blame the team as much as I blame doc... But as of now, I think Pistons play better because they have a coach who is 20x what doc will ever be..

I hope T-mac comes out of his sleep soon..hopefully before the next game..


----------



## PistonFAN81

I guess I was a lil off about Chance huh....Woops...But all in all I think that the Pistons played well....Hamilton is playing great.....Def had stepped it up a lil bit....Can't wait until we whip Boston!!!!


----------



## froggyvk

Wow, even we're not this bad when we lose to the PACERS. Wonder what Orlando fans would be like when they lose to a rival (WE ARE NOT A RIVAL.)


----------



## DetBNyce

*Game recap*



> Just like in April and May, Detroit had to hold fast against a barrage by Tracy McGrady. He scored 18 of his 31 points in the third quarter but misfired afterward.
> 
> McGrady missed all seven of his shots in the final quarter, while the rest of the Magic shot 5-for-12 as the team was held to 13 points.
> 
> "We wore him down a little bit," said Pistons center Ben Wallace, who had 13 points and 17 rebounds for his second double-double of the season. "No one else really stepped up to take control over the game."
> 
> Added coach Larry Brown, who replaced the fired Rick Carlisle in June: "We did a great job by switching out and putting two guys on McGrady."
> 
> McGrady heated up after the game, though, criticizing his teammates.
> 
> "My guys are starting to learn each other and they don't know where their spots are at," said McGrady, who finished 10-of-24 from the field and 10-of-11 from the foul line. "Nobody knows when to cut, where to cut; point guards don't know if they should pass or stay or go through.
> 
> "So, there's a little bit of confusion there."



*Box Score*

 *Co-Players of the game* 








8-19 20 points (10 in the fourth), 3reb, 3 ast









5-9 14 points, 2 reb, 2 ast, 1 stl


----------



## Lope31

Crazy Magic fans. I like wins. Mmmm.


----------



## PyroManiac

2-1 Now.

Next up: Celtics....Come on 3-1!!!!

We go on a West Coast trip soon, we need the early wins.


----------



## DetBNyce

> Originally posted by <b>jvanbusk</b>!
> 
> 
> He hardly shot the ball at all in the 4th quarter, and when he did get the ball he seemed to be looking to pass. If he's supposedly one of the top 5 players in the game, shouldn't he be looking to score points? I didn't see it, therefore he looked 'gutless'.


I agree, I just wasn't going to call him "gutless"... He can't really say anything, because even though we were running guys at him, he had plenty of time to shoot that pull up jumper that he shoots so well... You're right he looked like he didn't want to take the shots down the stretch.


----------



## DetBNyce

> Originally posted by <b>PyroManiac</b>!
> 2-1 Now.
> 
> Next up: Celtics....Come on 3-1!!!!
> 
> We go on a West Coast trip soon, we need the early wins.


It should be a good game. Even though 'Toine is gone there should still be plenty of hate for the Celtics.


----------



## The MAgiC

> Originally posted by <b>PyroManiac</b>!
> It amazes me how biased some sports teams are.
> 
> When the Nets beat us, I congradulated them and moved on. This guy pathetically defends his losing team and McGrady who did absolutely nothing in the 4th quarter.
> 
> If he is a superstar he should be able to beat double and triple coverage.


Bias? Look whose talking. McGrady didn't do much because he COULDN'T. Saying he did nothing when you know **** well there wasn't much he could do is what is commonly reffered to as HATING. He's only human. The entire defense collapsed on him every single time he touched the ball in the 4th because they were downright afraid of him by that time and everytime he passed it to his teammates they would shoot enough bricks to build a house. He can't play 5-on-1 without his teammates helping him out. MJ couldn't do it. Yet you expect T-Mac to? I'm glad you hold him to such high expectations. Too bad it's not humanly possible to meet those expectations. 

Your team won the game. I'm not defending my team for the loss, they earned it. *edited* No need to insult posters intelligence - Det


----------



## The MAgiC

> Originally posted by <b>froggyvk</b>!
> Wow, even we're not this bad when we lose to the PACERS. Wonder what Orlando fans would be like when they lose to a rival (WE ARE NOT A RIVAL.)


This bad? What and who are you reffering to? You mean you don't defend your players when someone makes an UNBELIEVABLY stupid comment about how they played? Because that's all I personally ever did. If you think you saw any whining or excuses for us losing the game, please, go back and try to find one. You won't. Either all the Pistons fans on this board can't comprehend basic English or they just reeeaaaally need glasses. I can't figure out which it is. 

And we aren't "like" anything when we lose to Miami, our only rival, because it hasn't happened in many moons.*edited* *edited* 

Like I said earlier no need for insulting other posters, make your point with facts and opinions of how you viewed the game -- Det


----------



## DetBNyce

While I'm at it, I doubt anyone on the Pistons is scared that of T-Mac because he scored 10 straight or because he scored 18 points in the third. I've never seen anyone die from a jump shot. It's not fear that makes us double team T-Mac it's his teammates inability to make a basket when it counts and it's smart basketball. Let him do his thing and get tired then when he gets the ball in the fourth run people at him.


----------



## Lope31

> Originally posted by <b>The MAgiC</b>!
> He's only human.[/COLOR]


Good, if T-Mac fans treat him as such then the world will be a better place.


----------



## PistonFAN81

Did anyone find any post-stuff about why Mcgrady stopped shooting the ball....Bill and Mark on channel 5 said that they thought that he was either throwing the game or that he was trying to let his teamates win it.I was just curious if any one had heard anything?


----------



## jvanbusk

> Originally posted by <b>The MAgiC</b>!
> 
> 
> This bad? What and who are you reffering to? You mean you don't defend your players when someone makes an UNBELIEVABLY stupid comment about how they played? Because that's all I personally ever did. If you think you saw any whining or excuses for us losing the game, please, go back and try to find one. You won't. Either all the Pistons fans on this board can't comprehend basic English or they just reeeaaaally need glasses. I can't figure out which it is.
> 
> And we aren't "like" anything when we lose to Miami, our only rival, because it hasn't happened in many moons.*edited* *edited*
> 
> Like I said earlier no need for insulting other posters, make your point with facts and opinions of how you viewed the game -- Det


It wasn't 'UNBELIEVABLY stupid' when you consider that Bill Laimbeer and Mark Champion were saying the same sort of things during the game. Run along now.


----------



## hobojoe

> Originally posted by <b>The MAgiC</b>!
> 
> 
> This bad? What and who are you reffering to? You mean you don't defend your players when someone makes an UNBELIEVABLY stupid comment about how they played? Because that's all I personally ever did. If you think you saw any whining or excuses for us losing the game, please, go back and try to find one. You won't. Either all the Pistons fans on this board can't comprehend basic English or they just reeeaaaally need glasses. I can't figure out which it is.
> 
> And we aren't "like" anything when we lose to Miami, our only rival, because it hasn't happened in many moons.*edited* *edited*
> 
> Like I said earlier no need for insulting other posters, make your point with facts and opinions of how you viewed the game -- Det



God, it's ignorant posters like you that give Magic Fans a negative connotation. :upset:


----------



## Lope31

I wonder if this guy knows he doesn't play on the team.


----------



## The MAgiC

> Originally posted by <b>rukahS capuT</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> God, it's ignorant posters like you that give Magic Fans a negative connotation. :upset:


If I'm ignorant, what are the people on this board? I'm the only one that seems to even know how the sport this board is dedicated to actually works. If you're so worried about negative views of Magic fans, then why are you posting? Ever stop to think you might be helping those negative views? 


jvanbusk, I don't care who said what. Anyone calling a player a "gutless punk" because they tried to get their teammates involved unsuccesfully is immature and isn't one to talk on the subject.


----------



## jvanbusk

> Originally posted by <b>The MAgiC</b>!
> 
> 
> If I'm ignorant, what are the people on this board? I'm the only one that seems to even know how the sport this board is dedicated to actually works. If you're so worried about negative views of Magic fans, then why are you posting? Ever stop to think you might be helping those negative views?
> 
> 
> jvanbusk, I don't care who said what. Anyone calling a player a "gutless punk" because they tried to get their teammates involved unsuccesfully is immature and isn't one to talk on the subject.


 I'm immature?


----------



## MLKG

> Originally posted by <b>The MAgiC</b>!
> jvanbusk, I don't care who said what. Anyone calling a player a "gutless punk" because they tried to get their teammates involved unsuccesfully is immature and isn't one to talk on the subject.


It looked more like he was trying to expose his teammates to make a point to management than it did trying to get them involved. After scoring like 18 straight points for his team he basically stopped shooting. The only thing the defense did differently is put Prince back on him. So if T-Mac wasn't playing like a punk that must mean Tay REALLY has his number seeing as how he shut him down last year in the playoffs and in the 4th quarter of this game.


----------



## BallBiologist

> Originally posted by <b>Mike luvs KG</b>!
> 
> 
> It looked more like he was trying to expose his teammates to make a point to management than it did trying to get them involved. After scoring like 18 straight points for his team he basically stopped shooting. The only thing the defense did differently is put Prince back on him. So if T-Mac wasn't playing like a punk that must mean Tay REALLY has his number seeing as how he shut him down last year in the playoffs and in the 4th quarter of this game.


Or maybe as any human would, Mcgrady got tired by the 4th after doing all the work..


----------



## DetBNyce

Magic lost @ home to the Knicks, T-Mac only had 19. Orlando is a couple of minutes away from being 0-4(?). Maybe Bill Laimbeer eas right when he said they were overrated.


----------



## jvanbusk

> Originally posted by <b>DetBNyce</b>!
> Magic lost @ home to the Knicks, T-Mac only had 19. Orlando is a couple of minutes away from being 0-4(?). Maybe Bill Laimbeer eas right when he said they were overrated.


I've seen nothing early on this season to disprove what Laim had to say. They are a borderline playoff team. Like Laim said, there's only about 5 or 6 guys on the team that are truely NBA quality guys.


----------



## The MAgiC

> Originally posted by <b>Mike luvs KG</b>!
> 
> 
> It looked more like he was trying to expose his teammates to make a point to management than it did trying to get them involved. After scoring like 18 straight points for his team he basically stopped shooting. The only thing the defense did differently is put Prince back on him. So if T-Mac wasn't playing like a punk that must mean Tay REALLY has his number seeing as how he shut him down last year in the playoffs and in the 4th quarter of this game.


ROFL. Oh God, I'm dying over here. :laugh: Pistons fans at it again with the Prince shut T-Mac down BS. Prince couldn't shut down a paper bag. He's a 2nd rate role player that doesn't deserve to be mentioned in the same sentence as T-Mac. Get over it. They put him *BACK* on T-Mac? Uhh, what? Prince was gaurding T-Mac the entire time he was on fire. Prince is the reason he was able to do that in the first place. They had 3 guys on him every chance they got the 4th quarter, not just Prince. Jesus, you guys will ignore the facts all day without shame.

And who is this Laimbeer clown? He obviously works at the circus. He obviously ISN'T a proffesional anything having to do with sports. We're not overrated, we have 7 players that were on the team last year, 3 of which are injured. They are just finding their chemistry and working out the rust.

And Det.... how 'bout doing some research before talking about records? We're not 0-4.


----------



## DetBNyce

> Originally posted by <b>The MAgiC</b>!
> 
> And who is this Laimbeer clown? He obviously works at the circus. He obviously ISN'T a proffesional anything having to do with sports. We're not overrated, we have 7 players that were on the team last year, 3 of which are injured. They are just finding their chemistry and working out the rust.


This oughta be easy, if you don't know who Bill Laimbeer is, you're already handicapped in the conversation. Look him up...



> And Det.... how 'bout doing some research before talking about records? We're not 0-4.


Read what I said -- "Orlando is a couple minutes away from being 0-4(?)(remember the Knicks game-- comeback win?)... Read again, nice try.


----------



## jvanbusk

Tracy McGrady
Juwan Howard
Drew Gooden
Gordan Giricek
Shammond Williams
Pat Garrity

The 6 players that Laimbeer was speaking of?

Tyronn Lue, maybe? The thing with Lue is he'd be either 3rd or 4th on the Pistons depth chart for point guards, yet he starts with the Magic.

I understand what Laim is saying after actually taking a hard look at the roster. This team is not good.


----------



## MLKG

Don't even bother with this guy.

He obviously doesn't know anything about basketball.


----------



## The MAgiC

That coming from you of all people is downright laughable....

And go ahead and call us bad all you want. I'm bringing this thread to the top if we get the opportunity to knock you out of the playoffs. Our starting point gaurd would be 4th string on your roster... lol. Your star player was our trash trade bait. :laugh:


----------



## TheHeff

So you think your gonna make the playoffs? And you really don't know who Laimbeer is? That's either showing youth or showing how little you do know about basketball.


----------



## DetBNyce

> Originally posted by <b>The MAgiC</b>!
> Your star player was our trash trade bait. :laugh:


And you've been wanting him back ever since... be real not one single person in the NBA would rather have Grant Hill than Ben Wallace... ask Grant how's the weather down there? While you're at it, tell him that he saved our franchise and did us a favor by leaving...


----------



## jvanbusk

> Originally posted by <b>The MAgiC</b>!
> That coming from you of all people is downright laughable....
> 
> And go ahead and call us bad all you want. I'm bringing this thread to the top if we get the opportunity to knock you out of the playoffs. Our starting point gaurd would be 4th string on your roster... lol. Your star player was our trash trade bait. :laugh:


Lue definately wouldn't play over Billups or Atkins. Playing over Lindsey Hunter is debateable. So, 4th string point guard is a fair assessment. 

I think the real 'trash' turned out to be Hill.


----------



## Lope31

_And go ahead and call us bad all you want._*Uhhh...your record is 1-3*_I'm bringing this thread to the top if we get the opportunity to knock you out of the playoffs._*Why don't you bring it IF YOU DO knock us out, no one cares if you get the oppurtunity*_ Our starting point gaurd would be 4th string on your roster... lol._*Well he is not better then Billups or Atkins, maybe Hunter. If he is better the Hunter let's put him on the All-Star Team*_ Your star player was our trash trade bait._*Why would you insult your GM like that, you're supposed to forget about that and let US bring that up. Anyway you must be right, look at your team now.* :laugh:


----------



## PistonFAN81

I cannot beleive that we are still talking about G.Hill? I mean have we not already proved that this thing was all a joke. I mean you have to admitt it, Piston fan or Magic fan he was not what they had intended him to be. We need to forget about the whole thing and start to focus on how much better the pistons are....down 3-1....please....GO PISTONS GO!!!


----------



## jvanbusk

Bump.

Magic: 1-10


----------



## MLKG




----------



## DetBNyce

^^Nice Pic :laugh: 

This firing is suprising, maybe not now, but if I was told Doc Rivers would get fired at the beginning of the season I would've laughed at that pesron in their face. Some thought this team could finish as high as fourth in the East, including me, but injuries and their free agent pickups have not helped at all this year. Really unfortunate situation, well if you're an Orlando fan (the season, not the firing)...


----------



## jvanbusk

Bump.

You know I hate to keep bringing this up but,

1-16. (Looks like they could be on their way to 1-19 if you look at their schedule)

This is not a good Magic team. And their play further illustrates the point.


----------



## DetBNyce

> Originally posted by <b>jvanbusk</b>!
> Bump.
> 
> You know I hate to keep bringing this up but,
> 
> 1-16. (Looks like they could be on their way to 1-19 if you look at their schedule)
> 
> This is not a good Magic team. And their play further illustrates the point.


I don't hate it at all. After all the junk most of those Magic fans were talking in that game thread last year, it doesn't pain me in the least. They made me dislike Orlando. At first I would smirk when they lost, but now that it's up to 16 games or whatever it is, it's getting kind of sad. But, oh well life moves on.


----------



## jvanbusk

> Originally posted by <b>DetBNyce</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't hate it at all. After all the junk most of those Magic fans were talking in that game thread last year, it doesn't pain me in the least. They made me dislike Orlando. At first I would smirk when they lost, but now that it's up to 16 games or whatever it is, it's getting kind of sad. But, oh well life moves on.


I was just being 'politically correct'.  I guess I can't be too politically correct after I called McGrady a gutless punk.


----------



## DetBNyce

> Originally posted by <b>jvanbusk</b>!
> 
> 
> I was just being 'politically correct'.  I guess I can't be too politically correct after I called McGrady a gutless punk.


:laugh: Very true, it's a little too late for you to do that.


----------



## TheHeff

I must say this is my fav. topic on all of BBB.net right now after the trash the Magic fans where talkin...this is priceless please keep rememberin to bump this up all season!:grinning:


----------



## DetBNyce

17 in a row. :wait:


----------



## DetBNyce

18 in a row. :frenchy: 

This team has lost all confidence.


----------



## jvanbusk

Cut it out guys, this is a talented team.


----------



## DetBNyce

No suprise loss no. 19 in a row @ Dallas.

:whoknows:


----------



## TheHeff

Good:grinning:


----------



## MLKG

> Originally posted by <b>The MAgiC</b>!
> And go ahead and call us bad all you want. I'm bringing this thread to the top if we get the opportunity to knock you out of the playoffs. Our starting point gaurd would be 4th string on your roster... lol. Your star player was our trash trade bait. :laugh:


----------



## DetBNyce

> Originally posted by <b>The MAgiC</b>!
> And go ahead and call us bad all you want. I'm bringing this thread to the top if we get the opportunity to knock you out of the playoffs. Our starting point gaurd would be 4th string on your roster... lol. Your star player was our trash trade bait. :laugh:


:laugh: 

Sorry Mike, I had to quote him and laugh at it again...


----------



## jvanbusk

Orlando is a joke.


----------



## MLKG

lol at Orlando.

We've won as many games in a row as they've won all season.


----------



## DetBNyce

> Originally posted by <b>Mike luvs KG</b>!
> lol at Orlando.
> 
> We've won as many games in a row as they've won all season.


I've never thought about that... That's pretty sad.


----------



## DetBNyce

Past the halfway point in the season and our longest winning streak of the season, 13, equals their total wins.


----------



## jvanbusk

Anybody watch the Lakers-Magic game today?

13-40. They lost a game today that they were in complete control of, what happened?


----------



## DetBNyce

> Originally posted by <b>jvanbusk</b>!
> Anybody watch the Lakers-Magic game today?
> 
> 13-40. They lost a game today that they were in complete control of, what happened?


Poor plays to end the game. Dumb mistake of leaving the 3 point line uncovered and a terribly drawn up play to end the game.


----------



## jvanbusk

I'd have to guess somebody disappeared when the 4th quarter came around, because that's usually what happens.


----------



## DetBNyce

They were outscored by 16 in the fourth. I can't even recall how many points T-Mac had in the fourth, but I do know that he needs some help, and fast. He does need to start shooting and demending the ball more come crunchtime, but to his defense he's probaly tired come the end of the game. But that argument is starting to get a little old. There should be no excuse for him not getting the ball on the last play of the game.


----------



## jvanbusk

I'd just like to point out that with their 41st loss the Magic have clinched a .500 or worse record for the same.


----------



## DetBNyce

*<center>
Time: 6:00 PM ET
Venue: The Palace of Auburn Hills 
Home TV: WKBD 50</center>*

*<center>February 22, 2004</center>*

*<center>Orlando Magic  (15-42) @ Detroit Pistons (34-23)</center>*

*<center>







vs.







</center>*

<center>



































</center>
*<center>vs.</center>*
<center>



































</center>


----------



## MLKG

I can't belive T-Mac hasn't been suspended.

Punting the ball in to the stands AFTER being ejected? If that's not favoritism I don't know what is.


----------



## nikebasketball

*
The Piston won the 1st game Nov 1 @ Orlando DET 96-85 









Orlando Magic 
Record: 15 - 42 ( .263) 
Standings: Seventh, Atlantic 
At Home: 8 - 19 
On Road: 7 - 23 

Season 
PPG: 95.0 Opp PPG: 100.8 
FG%: .434 Opp FG%: .466 
RPG: 40.4 Opp RPG: 44.0 

Player G PPG RPG APG 
McGrady, T. 53 27.6 6.0 5.5 
Howard, J. 57 15.9 6.8 2.0 
Gooden, D. 57 11.7 6.5 1.2 
Stevenson, D. 55 11.4 3.3 1.7 
Lue, T. 52 9.2 2.5 3.9 
Strickland, R. 42 6.8 2.6 4.0 
Bogans, K. 48 6.6 4.5 1.3 
Penigar, D. 1 4.0 8.0 2.0 
Pachulia, Z. 44 3.5 3.0 0.2 
Hunter, S. 40 3.1 2.7 0.2 
Rooks, S. 35 2.3 1.4 0.3 
Gaines, R. 21 1.1 0.9 0.9 










Detroit Pistons 
Record: 34 - 23 ( .596) 
Standings: Second, Central 
At Home: 20 - 9 
On Road: 14 - 14 

Season 
PPG: 89.6 Opp PPG: 86.8 
FG%: .426 Opp FG%: .423 
RPG: 43.4 Opp RPG: 41.1 

Player G PPG RPG APG 
Hamilton, R. 56 18.1 3.7 3.7 
Billups, C. 57 17.8 3.5 5.2 
Wallace, R. 47 16.8 6.5 2.5 
James, M. 56 10.5 3.1 4.4 
Okur, M. 53 10.1 6.7 1.0 
Prince, T. 57 10.0 5.2 2.4 
Wallace, B. 56 9.9 13.2 1.9 
Williamson, C. 54 9.1 3.4 0.7 
Campbell, E. 49 5.5 3.2 0.6 
Fowlkes, T. 28 1.4 1.7 0.4 
Ham, D. 32 1.4 2.1 0.3 
Milicic, D. 16 1.0 0.7 0.2 

Key Matchup
Tracy McGrady








Richard Hamilton









Projected 

Orlando Magic Starting Lineup Detroit Pistons Starting Lineup

Center - Drew Gooden







Center - Ben Wallace








Power Forward - Juwan Howard







Power Forward - Rasheed Wallace








Small Forward - Keith Bogans







Small Forward - Tayshaun Prince








Shooting Guard - Tracy McGrady







Shooting Guard - Richard Hamilton








Point Guard - Tyronne Lue







Point Guard - Chauncey Billups









*


----------



## thrillhouse

i just reread this thread and it is hillarious.


----------



## DetBNyce

Rip has to be the worst passer out of the pick n roll that I've seen. He is terrible at it... These TO's out of him have to stop.


----------



## el_Diablo

mcgrady 1/15 from the field after 3rd...


----------



## Tom

the pistons are a bad team for Darko...they never have any big wins or losses so he can't get ANY minutes. Must be embarressing and frustrating


----------



## nmuman

> Originally posted by <b>Tom</b>!
> the pistons are a bad team for Darko...they never have any big wins or losses so he can't get ANY minutes. Must be embarressing and frustrating



Why? He's not even ready for the NBA game yet. If he was American he'd be a senior in high school right now. He needs one or two more years to develop and no one outside of Detroit understands that.


----------



## rainman

> Originally posted by <b>nmuman</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Why? He's not even ready for the NBA game yet. If he was American he'd be a senior in high school right now. He needs one or two more years to develop and no one outside of Detroit understands that.



the thing is if they werent going to play him then dont have him on the active roster, the kid needs to get on the court, him playing 5-10 minutes a game wouldnt make any differance in their record, they actually may have done better. i dont buy the party line that he isnt ready, every rookie that comes into the league in a sense isnt ready. if it were up to joe dumars darko would be playing, thats speculation but i think i'm right. larry brown is going to do what he wants and he is in control untill he isnt the coach there,which cant come soon enough as far as i'm concerned.


----------



## DetBNyce

That last call should've either been a jump ball or a foul on the floor (with no shot). I can't say either way whether or not he got fouled or if it was a jump ball, but I do know i t should have a been an and one...


----------



## BallBiologist

T-mac clearly stole the ball w/o fouling billups...then he was fouled hard on his way up but there was no call..then howard got the ball ..jamp up...was fouled...made the put back...made the freethrow...

rasheed wasn't fouled on the last play of the game..


pistons had 90% of the calls in their favor today and STILL lost.

Exciting game to watch..i was still excited when magic were down 7 with under 8 minutes to go in the game..

in fact..i was excited throughout the entire game..


----------



## froggyvk

I was actually lobbying for 3 seconds..

This team gets me so excited for games knowing what they can do, but right now I'm just so frustrated. 7 games in a row against .500 opponents, we need to win them all...


----------



## BallBiologist

> Originally posted by <b>froggyvk</b>!
> I was actually lobbying for 3 seconds..
> 
> This team gets me so excited for games knowing what they can do, but right now I'm just so frustrated. 7 games in a row against .500 opponents, we need to win them all...


hehe..Magic are < .500 

and how can you notice a 3 second in such a crucial time of the game..

i guess they couldln't call a 3 second violation (i dont know if there was a 3 second or not but)... mcgrady attacked the basket and didn't get the call..so they can't just call a 3 second like that if they arent going to call the foul... 


ANother instance: McGrady went for a dunk and was fouled in a game winning decision..no call... refs just swallowed their wistles..

refs dont call fouls at the end most of the time..


----------



## Fork

How did you all feel about Rasheed's performance?


----------



## PistonFAN81

wait I think that I read that Det had 90% of the calls in our favor? Thats just not right, I mean all tracet does is jump into people had pertend like he got fouled. Anytime he is around the ball its a foul because he didn't make it. I also thought that wallace did good, I mean it wasn't the greatest game but he contributed like I knew that he would. It was weird though, I could really tell that chucky wasn't there anymore it was really kinda weird and all


----------



## MLKG

What joke, T-Mac was fouled after the steal? Get over yourself. The Magic got lucky as hell and slopped out a win, the basketball gods gave them one back for Stricklands horrible play against LA.

Come back in two weeks when Sheed and James have actually had a chance to practice with the team.


----------



## rainman

is rasheed going to get that many minutes down the road, what is the outlook for memo?


----------



## jackiejackal

That shot fell way short..no foul.


----------



## fear the fro

Finals contender? What a joke...The Pistons haven't played an all around good game in about a month. I don't if everyone on the team is freaking named Wallace, if the Pistons play like that every night we'll be lucky to get out of the first round. No effort on D, bad free throw shooting, general poor execution...losing to Orlando at home with Rasheed can't be a good sign. And another bad sign-I don't think Rasheed scored once off a low post move, which is what our team was lacking in the first place (along with the ability to play for prolonged periods of time without sucking.) 

Maybe I just take their losses too seriously, but I'm not feeling good about the Pistons' chances this season.


----------



## jvanbusk

Looks like John Gabriel, GM of the Magic, is on his way out. Expected to get the axe tomorrow. It's a shame, maybe the Magic will get to be good next year and they won't be the object of ridicule.


----------



## DetBNyce

<center>
















</center>

Sorry Mike i couldn't resist...


----------



## jvanbusk

Bump.

Another game against this powerhouse coming up next. Thought I'd bring it back up to the top. Can start a new game thread if you want, but I thought it would be nice to look back on this thread....


----------



## MLKG

:laugh:

I saw in the community thread that you were going to bump a thread and I knew this was coming.


----------



## DetBNyce

> Originally posted by <b>The MAgiC</b>!
> That coming from you of all people is downright laughable....
> 
> *And go ahead and call us bad all you want. I'm bringing this thread to the top if we get the opportunity to knock you out of the playoffs.* Our starting point gaurd would be 4th string on your roster... lol. Your star player was our trash trade bait. :laugh:



:rofl:


----------



## DetBNyce

*<center>Time: 7:30 PM ET
Venue: The Palace of Auburn Hills
Magic @ Pistons
April 6, 2004</center>*


*<center>







vs.







</center>*

*<center>Orlando Magic (19-58) vs. Detroit Pistons  (50-27)</center>*


<center>



































</center>
<center>*vs.*</center>
<center>



































</center>


*The start of the Game 1 thread...*



*Game 2...*


----------



## MLKG

That worked out well..... with the new page and all.


----------



## jvanbusk

Orlando is a million times bad basketball team without Tracy McGrady. Losing to them would be quite disappointing. I know these upcoming cames are somewhat anticlimatic, but why not when them all and get ready for the playoffs?


----------



## Lope31

Artstay Arkoday Ilicicmay


----------



## RP McMurphy

> Originally posted by <b>The MAgiC</b>!
> And go ahead and call us bad all you want. I'm bringing this thread to the top if we get the opportunity to knock you out of the playoffs.


:rotf:


----------



## RP McMurphy

> Originally posted by <b>The MAgiC</b>!
> 
> And who is this Laimbeer clown? He obviously works at the circus. He obviously ISN'T a proffesional anything having to do with sports. We're not overrated, we have 7 players that were on the team last year, 3 of which are injured. They are just finding their chemistry and working out the rust.


Looks like there was a lot of rust to work out.


----------



## jvanbusk

> Originally posted by <b>ArtestFan</b>!
> 
> 
> Looks like there was a lot of rust to work out.


:laugh: 

I guess so....


----------



## jvanbusk

Just saw that this game will be on TNT tonight. I bet the national audience will be absolutely thrilled to watch this one.


----------



## DetBNyce

> Originally posted by <b>jvanbusk</b>!
> Just saw that this game will be on TNT tonight. I bet the national audience will be absolutely thrilled to watch this one.


TNT dropped the game and picked up Toronto at Cleveland. Which means the game will be on UPN 50. At least we get to hear Bill Laimbeer call the game tonight.


----------



## MLKG

I'm starting to get the sinking feeling that with the TV schedule change channel 25 is going to mess up again and not show the game.

Edit: Thank God I was wrong.


----------



## jvanbusk

Is it Hawaii Night at the Palace or something? I was on the phone and couldn't hear what they were saying, but Rick Mahorn sure looked strange with that hat on. Plus, Blaha had on a lei. :laugh:

Edit: Apparently, it's "Beach Night".


----------



## MLKG

Darvin Ham is tearing it up.


----------



## DetBNyce

Darvin Ham looks to have worked his way back into LB's rotation. This is the second game in a row that he was gotten significant PT.


----------



## MLKG

9 points 3 steals in less than 4 minutes. Imagine if he keeps that pace up :laugh:.


----------



## DetBNyce

I'm pretty sure that's a season-high for him. And as I type Corliss provides great D to force the timeout.


----------



## MLKG

> Originally posted by <b>DetBNyce</b>!
> And as I type Corliss provides great D to force the timeout.


Should I be fearing the appocalypse about now?


----------



## MLKG

Oh and Darvin's CAREER high is 14. And he just go 9 in 4 minutes.


----------



## jvanbusk

I'm glad somebody came to play. Let's face it, the starters thought the Magic were just going to roll over for us. You have to earn victories in this league, and to me it didn't look like the Pistons were playing hard the first quarter. Orlando had 15 points through 6 minutes, without Tracy McGrady! How does that happen? Answer: When you don't play hard defensively.

Second team came out, and they know they can't get by on talent alone, so they were working hard. Dunkin Darvin with a solid, solid second quarter.


----------



## rainman

> Originally posted by <b>DetBNyce</b>!
> 
> 
> TNT dropped the game and picked up Toronto at Cleveland. Which means the game will be on UPN 50. At least we get to hear Bill Laimbeer call the game tonight.


i was looking for the pistons also, like the cavs and raptors are supposed to be something great, i guess there is some playoff implications.


----------



## MLKG

Orlando's a team where everybody is just trying to pad their stats and are jacking up tons of shots, they'll get their points just because they'll try to shoot the ball 100 times tonight. They are a terrible team because they don't have single player who can even really be considered an average defender, look how many points we have already.


----------



## DetBNyce

> Originally posted by <b>Mike luvs KG</b>!
> 
> 
> Should I be fearing the appocalypse about now?


:laugh: 



The second unit did provide a much needed spark that the starters didn't come out with.


----------



## DetBNyce

Mike you may be right, the apocalypse must be near. Elden Campbell made a steal by playing the passing lanes.


----------



## DetBNyce

Very smart play Rip.


----------



## rainman

> Originally posted by <b>Mike luvs KG</b>!
> Orlando's a team where everybody is just trying to pad their stats and are jacking up tons of shots, they'll get their points just because they'll try to shoot the ball 100 times tonight. They are a terrible team because they don't have single player who can even really be considered an average defender, look how many points we have already.


what you're trying to say is they stink. i would think they have to be hoping they get lucky and get a shot at emeka okafor.


----------



## MLKG

Ben needs to dunk with two hands.


----------



## jvanbusk

MAKE THE FREAKING DUNK. 

Seriously, Ben, how hard can it be? All you have to do is drop the ball through the hoop. If you can't do that just lay it off the corner of the square on the backboard.


----------



## DetBNyce

> Originally posted by <b>Mike luvs KG</b>!
> They are a terrible team because they don't have single player who can even really be considered an average defender, look how many points we have already.


You mean to tell me that Tyronn Lue being the Iverson-stopper is a *gasp* lie...


----------



## DetBNyce

Before tonight's game Ben was something like 11-47 from the field, I wonder how many of those shots were missed dunks.


----------



## rainman

i'm saying the over and under on darko's minutes in the second half is 10. i say under.


----------



## jvanbusk

I don't know what the score is. Who cares?

But if I'm going to describe the Pistons play in the first half, I would call it: average. That might be overstating their play a little bit. I did not like at all how the starters played in the opening quarter. They looked dead. Whether that's attributed from coming off the big win on Sunday or just the fact they are playing a very bad Magic team I don't know. But their play was pretty bad. This half would have been a complete disaster had the bench not come in and played so well. They provided a ton of energy, and I was very comfortable with their play. Darvin looked especially good. I don't think there was a bench player that you could say played poorly. Now, in the second half the starters need to go out and set the tone, and STRETCH the lead. Let's not let this bad team hang around.


----------



## MLKG

The starters need to play a little tougher on the perimeter on D, too many easy shots. 

We have 59 points though, plus 20 assists on 24 field goals and 55% shooting. Can't really expect much more than that from the offense.


----------



## DetBNyce

Dammit not the ankle again.


----------



## jvanbusk

Sprained ankle. Without a doubt.


----------



## DetBNyce

> Originally posted by <b>jvanbusk</b>!
> Sprained ankle. Without a doubt.


Although it doesn't look hardly as bad as it did last year when he sprained it in the playoffs. I'm just hoping it's a minor sprain and be healed up in a couple days.


----------



## jvanbusk

This is absolutely poor defense.

In fact, throw the second team out there. You can even throw Darko out there, I don't care. I just want some guys that are going to work hard on both ends of the court. Way too many uncontested shots.


----------



## MLKG

Orlando is just hot. I think the pressure has been better this half but they are just hitting contested jump shots. It's not like they are getting anything going to the basket. Still, they can't play defense to save their lives.

Tayshaun decided he needed another poster.


----------



## DetBNyce

I didn't know Rip could pull something like that off. I'm impressed...


----------



## jvanbusk

That's better Rip. Get a hand in their face.


----------



## DetBNyce

Without Tyronn Lue Orlando would be losing by 30.


----------



## MLKG

I swear to God I am a better shooter than Deshawn Stevenson.


----------



## DetBNyce

Good to see Derrick Dial back in the league.

I think we can look forward to a couple Darvin Ham dunks in this last quarter.


----------



## jvanbusk

> Originally posted by <b>rainman</b>!
> i'm saying the over and under on darko's minutes in the second half is 10. i say under.


Looks like you are the lucky winner.


----------



## MLKG

Darko's starting to look like a pretty good defensive player.


----------



## PistonFAN81

I think that the pistons never really started to play they kinda just showed up and all


----------



## jvanbusk

Dynamite dunk by Darko.

Got to love that Superman theme after he scores. :laugh:


----------



## MLKG

Well, with New Jersey's loss to Milwaukee we just locked up home court in the first 2 rounds. Probably see more games like tonight the rest of the way only with even more time for the bench.


----------



## froggyvk

*<center>Time: 7:00 PM ET
Venue: Orlando, FL
Pistons @ Magic
April 10, 2004</center>*


*<center>







vs.







</center>*

*<center>Orlando Magic (19-60) vs. Detroit Pistons  (52-27)</center>*


<center>



































</center>
<center>*vs.*</center>
<center>



































</center>

Orlando has lost 12 in a row and Detroit has won 6 in a row. We're 14-1 in our last 15 games. Lindsey will most likely start in Chauncey's place, and we may see plenty of Darko tonight with nothing to lose as we're guarenteed the #3 seed.


----------



## DetBNyce

Looks nice and thanks for doing the GT, because honestly I didn't feel like it. 


As for the game:

We're a good team, they aren't we better win. Or I'll sacrifice a loss for 35 + minutes of Darko.


----------



## nmuman

This is just nasty so far. It's 23-10 Pistons and we have 7 or 8 dunks so far with about 6 steals, 4 minutes left in the 1st. Darko should get a lot of minutes, I see us winning by at least 40.


----------



## nmuman

Pistons shooting 76% from the field with 11 assists.


----------



## nmuman

HUGE BLOCK BY TAY TAY!!!


----------



## DetBNyce

I wish we could win by 40. For some reason I thought the game came on at 8. It looks to be a good game so far, well at least for us. That block by Tay was nice though.


----------



## nmuman

27-17 2nd quarter starting.


----------



## DetBNyce

There is no way in hell Derrick Dial can guard Tayshaun Prince.


----------



## DetBNyce

:laugh: 

Orlando is terrible. Do they even try to play defense. 

Pistons with the 12-0 lead in points off of turnovers and "Easy" with a quick 6 points. He has been playing great lately.


----------



## nmuman

Pistons just running away with this. 41-22


----------



## nmuman

Pistons on 26-3 run


----------



## DetBNyce

Tayshaun has four dunks in the second quarter. I now see how Orlando managed to give up 89 duks, layups, and tips in a span of 5 games.

Another 8 second violation too. That's 7 in 2.5 games. Pistons up 43-22.


----------



## nmuman

54-28 2 minutes left til halftime.


----------



## nmuman

Detroit 56
Orlando 37


----------



## DetBNyce

They went on a little run at the end of the second quarter, but we're still up 19, so it's all good. Especially considering Rip, Ben, and Sheed are playing very little minutes.


----------



## nmuman

Interviewing Grant Hill at the half.


----------



## nmuman

I can honestly say I don't miss him at all.


----------



## DetBNyce

> Originally posted by <b>nmuman</b>!
> Interviewing Grant Hill at the half.


Glad I didn't see that piece. He needs to come to Detroit at least once so he can get thw boo's he deserves.


----------



## nmuman

Det 74
Orl 53


----------



## nmuman

DARKO SIGHTING

He starts the 4th quarter, lets see what happens.


----------



## nmuman

Tay Tay with 24 and the Pistons are up 86-63


----------



## rainman

i was figuring today was the day that his almighty, larry brown, would give darko some serious playing time and see what happens. larry cant do that, its against everything he has every believed in. i'm beyond being a little agitated with that whole situation and to the point where i may have to bail on the team until they get a new coach there.


----------



## nmuman

Pistons up 89-72 6:42 left. Darko has done nothing so far.


----------



## nmuman

Darko with a thunderous dunk and ONE.

Tay Tay with a new career high 25.

Pistons up 98-78 with 4:03 left.


----------



## nmuman

Pistons are now 16-1 when scoring over 100 points. 101-84 with one minute remaining.


----------



## nmuman

Well Orlando makes it respectible at the end. 101-89


----------



## BallBiologist

Darko is awesome. I don't see why he doesn't get much PT.

THere was a guy with a "carmello who" sign...but I still think melo is better than darko at this time and in the future as well..

anyways..darko is huge and can run fast.. i liked when he got a pass in the air and passed it right away but the shot was missed..

and his dunk+1 was pretty nice too even though it was uncontested it was a hard slam.

but he got blocked one time w/ 2 min left which was pretty funny he was right by the hoop.

anyways..sorry for my bad grammar and sentences..I just got back from the game and am very tired..


----------



## nmuman

> Originally posted by <b>courtside</b>!
> 
> 
> but he got blocked one time w/ 2 min left which was pretty funny he was right by the hoop.


That was a pass, not a shot.


----------



## Lope31

Darko is my hero. The saturday between Good Friday and Easter shall be given it's own fancy name. Darko Day!


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan

The heck happened to Darko? He was missing shots and didn't get a single block or steal. Was that all Gooden? What was wrong with him?


----------



## froggyvk

How can you say something's wrong with him if you didn't watch the game? He had a sweet dunk and one, then at the end he was shooting tough shots because the game was won. He grabbed a season high 6 rebounds. He has a lot of work to do this offseason, but nothing's happened to him.


----------



## jvanbusk

Somebody wake me up when the playoffs are here....


----------



## nmuman

> Originally posted by <b>Knicksbiggestfan</b>!
> The heck happened to Darko? He was missing shots and didn't get a single block or steal. Was that all Gooden? What was wrong with him?


Edited 

Please don't insult other posters


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan

> Originally posted by <b>nmuman</b>!
> Edited


Edited 

Please don't insult other posters 





> How can you say something's wrong with him if you didn't watch the game? He had a sweet dunk and one, then at the end he was shooting tough shots because the game was won. He grabbed a season high 6 rebounds. He has a lot of work to do this offseason, but nothing's happened to him.


Because his stat line looks very Un-Darko esque, that's how.


He did have a sweet shot, but your saying the next five shots were difficult.

Hunter had a lot of blocks, so I'd figure I would ask because I didn't see the game. 

It's also rare, for Darko not to get a steal or Block during his time out on the floor, again just by looking at the state line I found that weird.


He is after all averaging .5 blocks in under 5 minutes.


So I was just checking.


----------



## MLKG

I only remember him really taking like 2 shots. One was the dunk. All of his other shots were tips, they still count as shot attempts even if they don't go in.


----------



## DetBNyce

The infamous Detroit-Orlando game thread from last year's playoffs.


335 posts of Pistons and Magic fans going at it.

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=26238&perpage=15&highlight=orlando%20thread&pagenumber=1


----------



## Lope31

Awww, back when DetBNyce was still getting his BBB.net proverbial feet wet. What's proverbial mean you say? I don't know but it sounds good. It looks like you definitly learned how to posts pics and stuff as now you are the game thread machine.


----------

